# Hawks are Back



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

This sighting made me happy  because it is our red shouldered hawk couple who come to visit most every day over the winter months. I had hoped they would survive the summer. This morning we fed our crows as usual and there came the beautiful hawks to run them away. Of course, the crows don't stay gone long and came back to pull the hawks' tails to get them away from the chicken we had put out.

I know many people may think we're crazy but these hawks never seem to bother anything and they are so large I figure the smaller birds and squirrels can outrun them.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> ...and they are so large I figure the smaller birds and squirrels can outrun them.


But not the neighborhood children, huh?

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Right! But I sure am happy they're ok. I just noticed I have two threads with the same subject - guess I was excited!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Maggie, You are so right. the Red Shoulded Hawks are not a problem with Pigeons & pretty defensive of there territory against the Cooper etc.. Wished I had a nesting pr. around me. They usually like close to water (at least in the Western USA). Think they take many frogs, mice, etc., but very seldom a healthy full grown Pigeon. They have much smaller Talons than most Hawks of there size, so probably the reason they catch smaller game. A little noisy some times, but I like it.... Happy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Happy, thank you so much for saying that. I know most people think I'm crazy but I do love this pair. And, I believe they are territorial and help keep the Cooper's away. Plus, our crow family grew in numbers this summer to 8 or 9 and they help keep the smaller hawks on the run. We have a lot of fun watching them interact because the hawks are so serious about eating and the crows antagonize them the whole time, pulling their tails, jumping on them etc. But the hawks will get fed up with their antics and turn on them and boy, do the crows move away.

The hawks will let us get very close to them - only a matter of feet away before they lift off. Anyhow, I'm glad they're home. 

There is a small pond just 3 houses down from our house and a large lake about a mile away so there is ample water for them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Who would have thunk rootin' for HAWKS on a PIGEON site!

They sound magnificent, Maggie...I wish them the best too! Any way you can get some "up close" pictures of them??


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

> *But not the neighborhood children, huh?
> 
> Pidgey*


You have such a weird sense of humor that I find myself laughing at times.  

You and Shi should get together. You'd make quite a pair.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The hawks are magnificent, but I sure wish my local Coopers would take a long hike. I had to chase her out of the yard five times today and at least that many times yesterday. She can't get to any of the birds, but just her presence scares the stuffing out of them. She is very brazen and fearless. I can get within just a foot or so of her, and unless I have the garden hose with me, she just glares at me. If I have the garden hose in hand, she knows she's gonna get blasted and will take off.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

i have to agree that they are awesome but can they be awesome somewhere else lol  this morning had my flock out for the first time in prolly a 3 week period and just as the last one was about to drop in thru the door a pair of flirting coopers swooped down and chased my bird off  lucky for me she is an awesome flyer herself and was on top of the incoming couple before they were even close ... about twenty minutes later she came in on a wing and a prayer hehe got to love a happy ending


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I know I wouldn't be so enthusiastic about these hawks if we flew our pigeons. We occasionally have a Cooper show up and they are so aggressive trying to get in the aviaries and scaring the pigeons but these two never make any attempt to get in the aviaries. They just sit mid-way in a tall tree until I put food out. I know the pigeons can see them when they fly down to feed, but they don't get upset.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

*hehe*

now this is what Im talkin about


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I WISH!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Really good one, Lokota!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That has to be one of our SSP's!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

oh yeah they are defenitly back. I have been fishing and they are everywere! every 5 minutes you see one or 3 together/


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes...I saw our December Peregrine sitting on the telephone pole yesterday. My birds are on restriction until he moves on.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> That has to be one of our SSP's!



Golly, GEE, Feather...guess who HE resembles!!! Hint: has a red cape...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Of coarse! That's our Mr. Squeaks. Just because his cape is in the cleaners, doesn't mean that he stops fighting crime.

Feather


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

*Brazen Coopers*

Just came back in from feeding my birds today and its raining like mad out there too .. but when I went out to put the feed trays into my back pens just as I was closing the door on pen number 2 a coopers hawk just missed hitting me in the face  Im guessing he saw an opportunity to get in thru the open door maybe but that is the only thing I can figure  the door is only 16" squared but he must be desperate or something cuz I got the surprise of my life an a face full of wing lol what a shocker when your still not totally awake hehehe Then he landed about 6 feet away an I told him hey buddy watch the face and he was off  what a way to begin your day lol oh well Im off to work just thought I would share that story while it was fresh in my head ..have a great day peoples of the pigeon


----------

